# samsung save the day



## macro junkie (Jul 15, 2008)

i have a 22inch syncmaster samsung wide screen LCD...when i turn it on i can see real faint light on the lcd screen..the back light is blown.The lcd is 14 months old..overlockers uk only gave me a 1 year garrenty.but they told me to ring samsung direct,turns out samsung sale all there electrical goods with a 3 year garrenty.there sending me out a bran new one in the next 3-5 working days for free..Thank god i bought a samsung


----------



## The_Asa (Jul 15, 2008)

Backlight blew in 14 months? Good thing they gave you a new one.


----------



## macro junkie (Jul 15, 2008)

The_Asa said:


> Backlight blew in 14 months? Good thing they gave you a new one.


well the lcd in the last 14months have probely been turned off mayby 3 or 4 times..the lcd is on 24/7 most of the time.  glad im getting a new one.


----------



## The_Asa (Jul 15, 2008)

Lol, how many times will they replace yours?


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 23, 2008)

Goodness, I must buy Samsung stuff now! Did they even do anything to verify that your monitor actually died?

What model number is your monitor?

And where are they shipping it from? (I guess you guys call it "posting" instead of "shipping")

Sorry for all the questions. I only do that when something exciting happens.


----------



## macro junkie (Jul 23, 2008)

OGIGA said:


> Goodness, I must buy Samsung stuff now! Did they even do anything to verify that your monitor actually died?What model number is your monitor?
> 
> And where are they shipping it from? (I guess you guys call it "posting" instead of "shipping")
> 
> Sorry for all the questions. I only do that when something exciting happens.


no..i told them it was broke..and they believed me..lol.they sent out a new one..when the guy drops it off i have to give him my old one.it should of been here by now..they said 3-5 working days..

why do you want to know thew model number?i would have to go downstairs and find out.

im gueesing shipping means shipped by plane or boat from 1 country to another..this has been posted from the north of the uk to the west where i am.i cant wait to get it back.editing on this crappy 17inch LCD isnt very good


----------



## macro junkie (Jul 23, 2008)

The_Asa said:


> Lol, how many times will they replace yours?


this wil be the 1st time.


----------



## The_Asa (Jul 23, 2008)

So no matter how often it breaks, they will just replace it over and over again?


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 23, 2008)

The_Asa said:


> So they'll just replace it over and over again?


if so i,m going to take one :blink:


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 23, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> no..i told them it was broke..and they believed me..lol.they sent out a new one..when the guy drops it off i have to give him my old one.it should of been here by now..they said 3-5 working days..why do you want to know thew model number?i would have to go downstairs and find out.
> 
> im gueesing shipping means shipped by plane or boat from 1 country to another..this has been posted from the north of the uk to the west where i am.i cant wait to get it back.editing on this crappy 17inch LCD isnt very good


Oh, so that's how it works. Anyway, maybe your particular model had some kind of known issue. You know, type in the model number with Google and find out. If not, then they just love their customers or something.


----------

